# Omega Dynamic



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

So just bought an omega dynamic from 1969, manual wind with plain blue dial, thoughts about this watch, are they any good?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes. Much depends on the condition, but generally the Omega movements from that period are high quality.


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

It's a 601 movement, it's in brilliant condition, not a mark on it, I paid Â£230 for it, does that seem a fair price?


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

As above but as the movement is extracted from the front, dials are frequently damaged so there are a fair number of repaints.

The cases can also be badly and incorrectly finished.

Best to post photos and then we'll have a better idea.

Generally they are popular sought-after pieces.


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok lol I am new on here any idea how I post a picture?


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Follow the link

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

Great thank you give me two mins


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok here we go

http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/elliot_243/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpscd4cda0c.jpg.html


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Just like that!










That's very pretty!


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for that!

Yeah I almost didn't buy it, I'm so glad I did I love it!

I really wanted an omega with a real omega movement, and I loved how this looked!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

There you are. - use the IMG code



Looks ok but not easy to tell if it is completely original from that shot..


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/elliot_243/media-full/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps3c70eddd.jpg.html


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Most people who try these just love them...mine says Hi (1971 gold-capped auto with date - 565 calibre)


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

Really like the gold capped! I'm pondering over a bracelet for it now.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Mine says hi too, manual wind without date. Bought off this forum and love it. Wears great on the leather or bracelet. Enjoy yours.


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

Really like those dials too!

I have a compulsion now I want more of them!


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Good catch Elliot, looks like it's in good condition!


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah it's not bad for 45 years old! It's fairing better than me and I'm only 24!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nice looking Dynamic and looks like a good one too... could be the top of a slippery slope....


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'll confess it's one of many


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks like you've already slipped down the slope LOL


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah people tell me that, but you can never have too many right?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Elliot_243 said:


> Yeah people tell me that, but you can never have too many right?


Spot on ;-)


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

They are lovely watches, congratulations on your fine purchase. :thumbup:


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks I must like I don't normally wear a watch for more than a day and I've had It on for 3! It's is very comfortable to wear!


----------

